# Bov!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You should be VERY proud! Looks like a good week for the Poodles of colour! He is a stunning boy!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That is truly an awesome achievement. But then....he's a truly amazing dog! Congrats, and can't wait to see the picture!

--Q


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*How sweet it is..*

Congratulations, Tabatha!! How exciting to witness the inexorable march of red poodles to the longed for goal: Westminster ? It will come, sooner or later, and I will be there to cheer you on! 
Bringing my red poodle


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm just getting into the world of showing apricot/red spoos... All these placements bump up my confidence 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Cello was at Westminster. (AKC CH Farley's D I Am Marcello)

Possibly AKC CH Lido's Tequila Sunrise - who is one of the only 2 apricots to win BIS.

Lombardi has an Invite to Eukenuba from his BBE AKC CH - and though we don't have any real shot we might try it :ahhhhh: We'll see.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Tabatha this is one awesome achievement! Way to go and I can't wait to see him with that Gr. Ch title ;D he's going to be one of the most impressive gr. Ch's around


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Just saw this Tabatha!! Big Congrats to you and Lombardi!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, JohnnyCash!

After this weekend he has 22 Points towards his AKC GR CH - 4 Major Wins and 9 Ch defeats.

Even with me, he has really "shown out"! 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

